# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Fabula nga autorë shqiptarë

## MI CORAZON

Nga Ferit Lamaj  

_ ARIU E DHELPRA 

" E pandehur, te kane pare
drejt kotecit duke ngare
nje kerriç e nje gomar.
me nje fjale , dy deshmitare...
Ç'ke te thuash me ne fund?"
dhe ariu putren tund.

"S'e mohoj , eshte e vertete
qe me pane ata dy vete.
Mirepo une , ne me latë, 
do te sillja ne gjykate
nja dyqind qe s'me kane pare...
Apo jo , zoti gjyqtar? " _ 


E zgjuar , hëë ???   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

_  KETRI DHE IRIQI

Foli ketri dhëmbëbrisk:
"Do të bëhem okulist,
t'i fitoj paratë me thasë!..."

Një iriq seç u gajas:
"Ç'do të bëhesh okulist?

S'ka më mirë se dentist.
Kafshët kanë dy sy, o t-rap,
kurse dhëmbët pa hesap..."  _

----------


## MI CORAZON

_  TERBIMI

Jep te zbrese , s'e zbret kali...
tashme tigrin e zu halli

turravrap e ne perrua 
kaleziu t'u terbua,

mor, nuk la kafshe gjalle
sa me dhembe, sa me palle
preu shqeu permbi kale

asnje çast me nuk zbriti,
teksa kalin shaloi tigri.  _

----------


## MI CORAZON

_  NJEREZIA DHE KANDARI


Eshtë një trastë plot me rrush.
Sa rrush ka ? Kush e gjen ? Kush?

Nja tri kile do të ketë.

Jo , jo! Katër e përpjetë.
Njëri: Pesë.
Gjashtë, tjetri.

Fjalën merr dhe më i vjetri:
Jo kështu s'bëhet pazari!
Sa rrush ka , e gjen kandari... _

----------


## Leila

*Fabula me e preferuar e imja. Sidomos me Shqiptaret... ku harrojne ata??* 

 GABIMI I QUKAPIKUT
Astrit Cerma 1984

Ne provimin e zoologjise,
Qukapiku
(Sa turp)
Ngaterroi,
Bleten me nje mize.
Per kete, s'do mend,
U denua rende.
Ne vend te notes 10,
I vuren noten 8.
Edhe ne deftese
Ia shenuan kete ngaterrese.
Mbasi mbaroi shkollen,
E filloi pune ne nje uzine,
Gjeti belan per kategorine,
7 here nuk ia dhane,
Shoket e drejtorise
Sepse, dikur,
(Sa turp)...
Kish ngaterruar bleten me nje mize...
... Dhe ja, nje dite,
Si gjithe shoket e tij,
Me nje zocke
Ra ne dashuri.
Kur e kerkoi me nenen e baban,
Gjeti belan.
Me zor u binden pala e krushqise,
Sepse, dikur,
(Sa turp)...
Dhenderri, kish ngaterruar,
Bleten, me nje... mizeeeee...
... Djali i tij, me qe kish talent,
U pa me vend
Per timpan te konkuroj,
Por dot nuk fitoi,
Sepse, disa nga shoket e jurise,
Kishin mendimin, se, dikur...
(Sa turp...)
I ati... kish ngaterruar,
Bleten... me nje... mizeeee...
... Ben te sajen jeta...
Qukapiku, u nda nje dite,
Nga bota e shpreserise.
Ne gurin e varrit,
Dikush,
I gdhendi nje blete
Qe...
(Sa turp...)
Ngjante me nje... mizeee...

----------


## shigjeta

_Fabula nga Ferrit Lamaj_ 

*Nepotizem*

Eshte pare seshte pare
Vune minister nje gomar

Gjindja tha: Goxha minister
Me samar e me kapister

Ciu qep mezi, ciu qep kali
Eh, gomar, cte polli halli!

Dhe kerrici prêt nje qoshe
Tok me pelen kuqaloshe

Por nje cep kerkon dhe mushka
Ndryshe zemerohet krushka

Ne katund plasi debati:
More, sngeli soj veshgjati!

Flet me plak i muhabetit:
Le ti rrojne, me nder qytetit!

Se katundi pa gje sngeli
Boll jane: lopa, qeni, gjeli


*Dy majmunet dhe derrkuci*

Ishin cishin, dy majmune
Me nje sharre benin pune
Sh, sh, sh sharronin drune

Nje derrkuc flinte aty
U hodh njeri nga te dy:
Uu, cdjerse paska ky!

Ja dhe tjetri shpejt u ngrit:
Eh, vertet po na cudit
Ne punojme e ky djersit!


*Njeriu-mine dhe mina me sahat*

Nje njeri me shpirtin sterre
Qe gjithekund sajonte sherr

Hasi minen me sahat
Uuu rrenqethet thelle ne shtat.

Ajo ben: tik-tak, tik-tak
-Shpejt te iki, se pas pak

Porse mina ia kthen paq:
Une nje here bej bum dhe aq

Eh, kjo bote qenka cudi!
(Per cka them, qysh tash ve bast):

Ka ca njerez, ja si ti
Qe shperthejne ore e cast


*Syri, mendja, hunda*

Ish nje sy, nje sy, per dreq
Qe kish marre huq te keq:

Sshihte fare aty prane
Por matane, tej matene

I tha mendja: More sy
Bej cudi, cudi me ty

Shih me pare cke perqark
Me pastaj bridh tutje, larg-

Edhe nje thumb i ngjesh ne fund
Ngjitur ti ke motren hunde!

----------


## Diabolis

Ndre Mjeda

Gomari e kali

Po pse, po pse,
Ankohej nji gomar,-
Ty njerzit t'bajnë kaq nde
E t'shame, mua po m'falin?
Se i bari vetë mbi shpinë
Si ti, a thua, s'e dinë?

E kali i thotë kadal':
"Në mos gabosha, ty t'përbuzin njerzit,
Pse si gomar ti i ban e vetë si kal".
-Ma fort se puna vetë me të qitun në za
Shumë herë a mënyra se si je tuj e ba.

----------


## Diabolis

Gruni e egjra

Egjra që rritej
Grunit përbri,
Nji dit' i foli
Si me kreni:

"Pa kurrfarë mundit,
Pa nji kujdes,
Un' kallx e kokraa
Bri tejet qes.

Ty me djersë t'ballit
T'vin' rreth puntortë,
E me m'mbërri mue
I ngjiat kaq t'ortë".

Ia priti gruni:
"Mos u kreno,
Se gjaja e keqe
Rritet sido."

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Miltiadh Davidhi* 

* LIRIA* 
_(gomari, i zoti dhe mushka)_

_U mërzit në kasolle gomari,
ndaj një ditë këputi litarin:

Boll më, tha ,me dru dhe punë,
do fitoj lirinë dhe unë!

Po kur i zoti e gjeti në pazar
e ngarkoi mirë me mall.

I foli një mushkë aty pranë:
Liria nuk është për gomarë!_

----------


## Diabolis

Dritëro Agolli

Dijetari dhe gomari

Vështrimet racionale dijetarit
I shkaun tek një bajgë sipër trarit.

Përpiqej në mendime, bëhej copë:
Si mund të kishte hipur lart një lopë

T'ia bënte bajgën trarit të plevicës
Sikur të kishte këmbë e thonj të micës!

Tek fantazonte mënçëm dijetari,
U ndodh praktiku tokësor gomari

Dhe tha: "Ky Tra një vit e ca më parë
Oborrit ishte hedhur për t'u tharë.

Kur trari rrinte gjërë e gjatë i shtrirë,
Një lopë e bëri bajgën më të mirë;

Me bajgën trarin në tavan e vunë,
Që dijetarëve t'u hapnin punë,

Të vrasin mendjen zgjuar ecë e jakë:
Si hipi lopa lart të bënte bajgë..."

U përshëndet me veshë e shkoi gomari,
Me sy nga bajga mbeti dijetari.

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Ferit Lamaj_

_MIZA DHE GOMARI_

_E dhjerë , por krenare!
Kjo miza qenka fare:

u shkri i tërë fshati.
e bajgu nga inati;
Por një ...i dha veshgjati,

nën bisht e mbi kurriz.
gomarin gudulis
i duket vetja Miss,

Një mizë , goxha mizë,_

----------


## Diabolis

Dritëro Agolli

Njeriu në garë me gomarë

Një ditëz të diel
Njeriu me gomarë
u futën në garë:

Gomari në diell
Filloi të pëllasë,
Njeriu të bërtasë.

Gjykonte juria:
Kush bënte më shumë
Potere dhe zhurmë.

Dhe tha Perëndia:
"Njeriu nga kjo garë
Fiton mbi gomarë."

----------


## MI CORAZON

_M.D._

*GOMARI DHE QENI*

_Një herë na u "lajthit" një gomar:
-Që sot e tutje tha s'do ha më bar.

Pse ç'kanë ujku, qeni...më shumë,
Si ata mish e kocka do ha dhe unë!

Përpara na i doli një goxha kockë,
Donte ta hante, po s'e përtypte dot.

I tha qeni: - Ç'bën kështu o gomar,
Dhëmbët e tua janë vetëm për bar!

P.S. ...A ka më për gomerë?_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diabolis

Mbase më e përkitura për  Shqipërinë nga Dritëroi:

Kalonin në një shteg të ngushtë mali
Gomari para e mbrapa tij kali...

por nuk e kam dhe nuk e mbaj mend saktë.

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Dritëro Agolli_ 

_KALI DHE GOMARI_

_Kalonin në një shteg të ngushtë mali,
gomari para ,pas gomarit kali.
Të dy ngarkuar me thasë mirë,
nga vapa të munduar e djersirë.

Fshatari donte shpejt në fshat të arrinte,
ndaj kalit vitheve me shkop i binte.
Por kali më në fund durimin humbi,
e ngriti bishtin dhe samarin tundi.

Hej mbaj dorën se pastaj ta hedh përdhe samarin,
ti para meje pse ma nxjerr gomarin?
E nga të vete s'di fare unë i ngrati,
kur rrugën ma ka zënë veshgjati.

Përpara nxirrmë mua të mos vuash,
dhe rrih pastaj gomarin sa të duash.
Kështu e ka kjo botë e mjerë e marrë,
Përpara nxjerrin veç gomarë._

----------


## Jorgo Telo

(*Fabula nga Jorgo S. Telo)*
VERE DHE UTHULL

1)	*HESHTJA E REVOLTUAR*
Heshtja – heshtur e dremitur 
na u ngrit duke bërtitur:

“Ububu, moj, ububu,
 e zeza ç’është kështu?

Pa u shkëputur nga turma, 
iu vërvit skërrmitur zhurma:

“Ç’ke, moj hesthje, vallë, ç’pate?
Pse e hap gojën çorape?

“Si, bre, ç’pata? Ç’faj kam unë?
Erdhën t’më mbytnin në gjumë. 

(Me tallaz heshja u zgjua 
dhe u sul porsi fajkua…)


*  2) “LEZETI” Ì KOHËS*
Mledhur në kopshtije: 
fruta, zarzavate.
Nën diell a hije; 
sherr gjer mbasmesnate.

Me radhë e pa radhë 
flasin që të tëra.
Njëra: “S’kam të sharë.”
Tjetra: “Shih, si u bëra…!”

Disa – fletëmëdha,
Disa – kërcellgjata.
Disa – kryetlart 
e ca nga ndënbalta…

Strukur midis tyre 
 si një dhi mes delesh 
një fjalërrëmbyer
 me tjetërsoj gjethesh…

“Unë në kthesë ua marr.
(Foli me potere)
Zë vendin e parë 
në kohët moderne.
Sa më vlen lëkura ,
ju s’e gjeni dot.
Mos, se u përzura 
nga bahçet qysh sot!

Ju s’ma dini emrin.
Mbaj emër latin.
Më mbajnë në zemër,
 se jap zjarr…guxim…

Ndodh dhe që pas vrullit, 
afshit që sjell unë; 
disa bien, humbin;
këputen në gjumë…

Jam lezeti ì kohës.
E shtrenjtë, e re.
Ca më bien kokës.
Botën pa mend le…

               xxx

Ca fasule strukur 
tek thasët me stiva
 britën: “Nga është futur
 CANABIS SATTIVA…?!


*3)	BILBILI JASHTË MODE…*U lodh korbi, krrakarriti.
Në gjuhë pështyma iu tha.
Gurmazin pak e gërvishi.
Mnë në fund mendimin dha:

“Ja, kështu, more bilbil,
 jashtë mode mbete ti!
Zerin fëminor e ke.
Je për kohën demode.
Këna do kënduar fort. 
Britma…grrrrr…ja hop, ja top;
 me sa ze te kesh ne koke.
Veç kështu të do kjo botë.
Kollotumba cep më cep, 
sa të rrjedhë gjak në sqep.
Dhe ulërima… jo pak.
Melodia?
Eeeh,
U plak.

Bilbili qetas dëgjoi.
Dhe.. ashtu me këngë në gojë 
rrahu krahët,
 fluturoi.


*  4) MBURRJA*
Mburrja shkoi duke gjëmuar
mbi një kalë kalëruar.

Shkoi… po ku shkonte, vallë?
Apo s’kish një kalë me shalë!

Mburrja mbi kalë hazdisej.
Sa dhe kalin e bezdiste.

Hundën lart – si rrufepritëse.
Uiski, shampanjë rrufiste.

Dhe thosh mburrja: “Unë jam.
Cilindo ndën vete e kam.

SDhtonte mburrja: “Unë s’gaboj. 
Me të thjeshtët jam njëlloj.

Ja, e shihni… në kuvend
 fjala ime peshon rëndë…
Ja, e shihni… çdo hendek;
 pa hiç ndihmë e hedh vetë.

Këto fjalë, a ì tha, 
hop-pëlltuq nga kali ra.

Thjeshtësia ballëdjersitur 
iu afrua për ta ndihur.

“Ç’të gjeti, mburrje, kjo gjëmë?
Erdhe hipur si kadënë.
Tani do kthehesh në lëmbë…!”


*              5)DASHURIA DHE XHELOZIA*
Dashuria dhe xhelozia
po ecnin krah për krah. 
Spitulloheshin të dyja;
kush t’ngjitej la më la.

Një zemër e stërdjegur
Ashtu me zë të çjerrë
Tërë mllef, tejet e shkrehur 
dufin sapo kish nxjerrë:

“Për dashurinë s’kam ç’them.
Me xhan e ngrë kalanë.
E dashuria kalanë e shemb.
Saka e bën gërmadhë.


* 6)GISHTRINJTË*
Si gardh – të pestë brenda dorës
meditojnë herë-herë gishtrinjtë.
Kujtojnë, si u bindën nëpër kohë…
Pa fshehur gjë… ashtu të dëlirë…

Nëpër kohë të ndryshme të pestë:
Përherë shërbëtorë të trurit…
Ashtu siç kthente truri “fletë”
Nën urdhra gishtrinjtë ì vuri. 

Dikur ndërej dora lart.
Gishtrinjtë krehër shtrirë lkrejt. 
SDipas trurit goja thirrte; “Hajt!”
Për FYHRER, Duçe… apo dreq…

Një goxha kohë thyhej krahu
 si “Z”  mbi bark a mbi zemër. 
Ashtu e donte “Dera” a “Allahu”, 
të shquhej kush qe dhe me ç’emër…

Më pas për gati pesëdhket’ vjet
 të pestë gishtrinjtë u mblodhën grusht.
Tregonin, ndoshta, bashkim apo besë.
Apo “topuz”, kur nuk bindej ndokush… 

Tek vendi ì shqipeve ndërruan stinët.
Dy gishtat përpjetë si flamur
për fitoren… (Liri-demokracinë);
Apo këmbët në “bigë” si dikur!?

Sot shpesh dora ngrihet kuturu.
Gishtrinjt’ sikur lozin “tra-la-la”.
Gjoja si pa ideal e pa tru…
Gjasme “përshëndetje” bëjnë ata.


*              7)LIRIA E MARRËZISË*
Diku në një cep
 jetonin të dyja:
Arsyeja fatkeqe
 edhe marrëzia.

Arsyeja siç ish
 me zemër të çelë; 
Prit e përcill miq.
E urtë përherë.

Marrëzia kokën 
kish në vend të lig…
Po t’ì jepje dorën, 
të hidhej në fyt.

Në qafë arsyes
 ì binte pa shkak. 
Ndier e pa ndier 
ia ngritte një lak…

Përbalë marrëzisë
 Arsyeja,( sa herë) 
ësht’ gjendur e trishtë.
Rrugën ia ka çelë.

Dhe ì thosh arsyeja:
“Pse po më godit?
Me plot mizorira 
pse po më drobit?

Marrëzia thoshte:
“Se dua liri.
Iku koh’ e moçme.
Ësht’ Demokraci.”

Tjetra që ia njihte 
horrllëqet pa fund; 
me vetveten fliste:
“Nuk po ta dal dot… s’mund.”


            8*)ABIMI DHE FAJI*
Si në një livadh 
u grindën të dy.
- Kush ësht’ më ì madh
 unë apo ti?

Dhe ì çorrën hundët,
 grisën nga një vesh.
Gjak ì bënë buzët;
Në kok’ s’lanë lesh.

Papo u rrokullisën, 
por livadh nuk qe.
Mbi beton e zift;
Bamb e bumb – përdhe.

Kur ì zoti vet’
 pa atë rrëmujë,
 zërin çoi për[pjetë:
“Pritni, ua them unë!

Për nga ligësia 
më ì madh është faji.
Ka aq të këqia,
 sa s’ì ngrë kandari.

Ndërsa për nga mosha,
 më ì madh është gabimi.
E di gjithë botsa,
 mbarë Rruzullimi.

Kur bëja gabime
 askush nuk më foli.
Faji nxori krye; 
në burg më përcolli…”


*  9)KUR PIQEJ RRUSHI*
Fillimshtatori a fundgushti;
 nisi e po piqej rrushi.
Kokëvogël e bishtgjat’
dhelpra shkoi në monopat.

Rrushi shpej e vuri re:
- Eja, kumbarë, si je?

- E ç’të jem, o mik, - tha dhelpra. – 
Jo dhe keq, kur paska vreshta…

- Mirë e ke, moj e uruar.
Veç një gjë s’ta kam kuptuar:
Shumë e shumë kohë më parë 
çoç më ke përbuzur, sharë.

- Ah, o rrush, s’ësht’ e vërtetë.
EZOPI shpifur do ketë…
Mbaje vesh, do vijë një ditë,
Plakushin do hedh në gjyq.

- Moj, po mblidh fiqirin vetë, 
mos llap poshtë e përpjetë!
Po të jetë për gjyq e ligj, 
sot duhen harxhe dhe… miq.

……………………………..
……………………………..

Me dëshirë për t’u pajtuar,
fliste rrushi shtruar-shtruar.
Dhe ì dha bistakë të pjekur:
- Po të fal për çka ke pleksur!


*     10)GRENZA*
Edhe unë jam 
Mizë.
Si gjithë të tjerat – 
Mizë.
Emrin?
Grenzë.
Kam emër të mrekullueshëm, 
të kumbueshëm.
Apo s’jam kinge!
Emrin – si zile.

Jam lindur të jem e lirë.
Të bëj ç’të dua.
Bizzz - e lirë.

Kush?
 Unë e mërsitshme?
Unë – e neveritshme?
Kurrë.
Po jua them troç:
Punë e urhra më bezdisen.
Dua 
Li berta…
Mos dashki të punoj si bleta
Mendjelehta?
Bizzz – bizzz1
Ha-ha-ha!

Lëre, por edhe më sulmojnë, 
pse merrem me pickime. 
Seç bëj unë, 
është puna ime…

Duke folur tundu-shkundu
 gjithë vickla e bujë,
 mendtë iu morën grenzës.
Ra në legenin plot ujë.


*11)DELET PAS KËMBORËS*
Kokëulur delet 
në nj rresht të gjatë.
Ecnin si me nge 
në një monopat.

Diku në një pllajë
 panë jeshillëk.
Tha njëra; “Në majë 
do vemi dhe fët.

Dhe shkonin vargan,
 por pakëz me zor.
Ai monopat
 ishte krejt zhavorr. 

Zhvorri rrëshqiste.
Vendi ish rrëpirë. 
Kur një dele shkiste,
 Merrte rrokppinë. 

Në krye qe dashi.
Hajde, ç’dash përçor!
Osh hiqte  ngtati
një goxha këmborë.

Këmbora dhe brirët
 qenë lezeti ì rij. 
Vetë qe ì mpirë.
Nuk qe kushedi…

Mandej buzë një honi, 
pa vajt tek livadhi,
këmbët seç iu morën 
Kryedash qyqarit.

Këmbora e madhe
ì varej nëpër këmbë.
Rrapa-dap përplasej 
honit duke rënë. 

Veç delet e urta, 
panë gjë a s’panë; 
(Gat gjithë tufa) 
drejt hmnerës ranë…

Tha derri: “Bubu!
Ç’janë këto qorre?
Turre kuturu 
prapa një këmbore.


*12)KREKOSJA E SYVE*
Krekosen sytë karshi trurit.
Ngrënë përpjetë 
krifat e qerpikëve. 
“Mjer ti, zoti tru,
Si duron
ì mbyllur kështu?
Do ishte errësirë fare,
të mos ishim ne
dritare.
Pa dritën tonë 
gjumë do flije
gjithëmonë.
Ne shohim botë,
 jo shaka. 
Ha-ha-ha!

Dhe s’reshtin sytë së qeshuri 
si të taposur 
prej të dehuri.

Nje perde gishtrinjsh 
pamjen syve ua zuri. 
“Ç’bëhet kështu? – platiteshin sytë.
“Ku dimë gjë ne, - folën gishtrinjtë.
Na komandon truri….


*13)Ç’TË TË THEM, MOJ SORRË?!*
Një mbasdite pranvere
 u takuan si rastësisht 
dallëndyshja e porsakthyer,
sorra në të zeza ngjyer 
prej kokësë në bisht. 

Lëkundte kokën sorra:
“U rraskapitët, moj të mjera,
 duke çarë qiejt 
drejt vendesh të tjera.
Më pas të penduara
 ktheheni përsëri. 
Nuk çlodheni fare
S’njihni qetësi. 

…U shkon jeta kot.
U rrëshqetçdo ditë.
Çerdhe ngritni qyt-e-bot, 
ushqeni fëmijtë.
Pa shihnani neve,
 kudo tufa-tufa.
Herë midis reve, 
herë nëpër gufa.
Herë nëpër pyje,
 herë nëpër shkrepa.
Ja – bota!
Ja – jeta!

“Ç’të të them, moj sorrë?!
Jeta ka plot shtigje…
Ca me punë e shkojnë,
disa me mitingje.


*   14) KËRRIÇI*
Një kërriç gomari
 pranë gomaricës 
brente aty pari 
kokrrat e gorricës.

Pak më tytje vërejti 
një goxha gomar.
Çalonte ì shkreti.
Gozhda sa një tra.

Nga një gjemb gorrice
 veshin shpoi kërriçi. 
Çalë këmbët hidhte. 
Gomerët çuditi. 


*15) RRËFIMI Ì GJELIT*
Mbi një bisht dhiqeli*
Një rë të tërë.
U rrëfye gjeli:
Ç’kish e ç’nuk kish bërë…

Për këngët e agimit, 
Për këngët reklamë,
Në t’thella nuk hyri.
Pa pyetur s’e lanë.

“Ç’të bëj unë? – tha gjeli.
Pulat vijnë vetë…
Pa mua s’nxjerrin
zoçka koqevete.

“Je ì ligjëruar, -
 dihati gomari.
Ne jemi mallkuar…
Na pengon samari.


*16) GJUMI & ËNDRRAT*
Tok me natën gjumi
 hyri pa trokitur.
E në  një botë ëndrrash 
u struk ì dremitur.

Sakaqher’ qepallat
 ç’ì mbylli ashtu?
Mbretëri e gjumit 
u nder gjer në tru.

Triuri kryeneç 
 zgjuar donte t’ish.
Ì dha urdhër trupit:
“Tundu, more mish!”

Por trupi ì lodhur, 
Dërmuar sa s’ka; 
ì tha trurit: “S’mundem,
 s’duroj dot, s’ma mba.

U dorëzua truri.
Veç..për siguri,
ca qeliza –rojë
 la gatishmëri…

Dhe qelizat – rojë,
sa të rrinin kot;
Thirrën ëndrrat forrë:
“Futuni në kokë!

Hynë ëndrrat, hynë 
pa dert e pa radhë. 
Gjumit terezinë 
ia prishën.. Pse, vallë?

Se kur hyjnë ëndrrat
 me lule, me këngë;
Trupi mirë çlodhet,
Gjumi mbahet rëndë.

Le kur janë ëndrrat 
me dufe rinore!
Buzët dhe në gjumë
çelin lule bore.

Eh, ku ndonjë ëndërr 
hynte e hazdisur;
Trupi dridhej rëndë, 
gjumi ish gremisur. 

Mori vendim gjumi,
ëndrrat t’ì thërriste:
“Boll e lodhëm trupin, 
mjaft me gaunisje!

Do hyjnë në shtrat,
 në shtratin e ngrohtë 
veç ëndrrat me leje,
 vizë e pasaportë…

*17) Ì ZGJEDHURI PËR GARË*
Përbri një luani krifëtumbë
Gati për garë bualli ì murrmë.

Me bisht të syrit luani e pa:
O buall, ç’kërkon, o budalla?!

Dy hapa më tej ndërhyri dreri:
“Buallin për garë e solli trajneri.


* 18) BUSHTRA*
Seç lindi bushtra këlyshë.
S’mbante mend, se ku e sa.
Tund e përtund atë bisht.
Lë vocrrakët posht’ e la. 

S’pjell këlysh’ sidokudo.
Tërë ngjyrat lloje-lloje. 
Sa herë pjell? Nuk dihet, jo.
Ndërron qoshka, ndërron troje. 

Eh, ç’dreq vesi paska bushtra!
Nuk don të sillet si nënë.
Nuk mësoi pak nga klloçka.
Mban e rrit zogjtë ndën pëndë.
Heu, bushtra, sa larg qëllon!
Synon t’jet’ e re përherë.
Kuturu fëmijë lëshon.
Mbaron jë qëne pa vlerë.


*  19) DASHURI, APO…!?*
Një kulpër dredhareshë 
u kacavjerr mbi trëndafil
Pyet bilbili bilbileshën:
“Të jetë dashuri apo dëshirë?


*20) ÇERDHJA E ARËZAVE*
Arushit të vogël 
 çerdhja e arëzave
 ì n gjau si hojëz mjalti. 
Dhe fët putrën 
Dhe fët thonjtë
 drejt saj ì zgjati.

Nuk pati fat.
Ia mbathi me vrap.

Ashtu lemerisur, 
turinjshoshë tha:
“Pakëz mjaltë të gjeja, nuk do ishte keq.
Pakez mjaltë të haja, 
                       ia vlente ky dajak.
Por kjo çerdhja e tyre, për dreq 
Qenkërka një bunker ì thatë…


* 21) VERË DHE UTHULL*
Kishim një verë të ëmbël; 
verë për kokë të verës.
Merakshëm ia gjetëm vendë 
diku në terr prapa derës.

Vizitorë të shumtë 
tepër na e lavdëronin.
Ne rritëm besimibn,
 harruam kontrollin.

Nga çdo lëvdatë,
 vera pispillosej:
“Më kanë gjë të paktë.”
Zuri e kilikosej…

Duke u vetëmburrur
 na vuri në gjume. 
Hopa – mbi kapak. 
Hundën qiti lart.

Deshëm verë për t pirë.
Vrap te fuçia të babëzitur.
E gjetëm verën thartirë.
Madje uthull të prishur.


*22) AKREPI*
Kur gjendet në siklet,
 ngrë bishtin, veten pickon. 
JAo se është guximtar.
Fundjin ndien si mëkatar.

*      23)SHPËRBLIMI*
Pran një burimi 
nëpër drurë e gurë;
Tfa shpendësh pylli
brofën si moskurrë. 

Në skenën verore
u çel festivali.
Me sherr pas njëore 
u hap festivali.

Nisi kanarina
me një harabel.
Në grup – disa mjellme,
Një zog kaçurel.  

Dhe  dy kukuvajka 
në duet ia thanë. 
Hop – ca sorra plaka… 
u grinë dhe u çanë…

Mandej një thëllëzë,
 një fazan jeshil,
Pastaj – n jë thëllëzë 
edhe një bilbil.

Prisnin shpesëria,
ç’do merrnin shpërblim. 
Ndaj dhe brohoria
kriste pa pushim.

Një patok gushrëndë 
s’ngjitej dot në skenë. 
Tundi-shkundi pendët:
“Dëgjoni, o shpendë!

Për kostum e valle –
 ì pari fazani.
Për këngë plot vaze,
 bilbili ì pari.

Dhe… kush del ì pari, 
si shpërblim do marri
 një libër me përralla 
shkruar nga Gjinkalla.


*   24)VESI*
Gërryese tatëpjetë
 u varën rrëketë.
Ujëturbulluar 
drejt e në përrua.

Ligjëroi përroi, 
sa kish çelë mëngjesi:
“Po ju mbaj nga zori.
Jam ì tëri vesi…

*  25)SEKRETI*
Në një szyrë, tek një qoshkë
Qyt- e-bot një kasafortë.


Me të zotin merr e jep:
“Ç’m’ì lë shresat poshtë-përpjëetë?

Sekreti sekret mos qoftë,  
bëhet zog, hyn në çdo portë.

Ksaforta rri në qoshe.
Brenda – ca lëvozhga boshe…


* 26)KROKODILI MYSAFIR*
Nuk e di, se nga e si 
një goixhakrokodi,
 tek një liqen krapësh
u gjend nysafir.

Krapër ì përgëzoi sa s’ka.
Bëri premtime… jo shaka…

S’ia priste mendja krikodilit,
 të pritej me aq reveranca.
Boll thirrje: “Urra!”,
Brohoritje të mëdha.

Mendoi Krokodili:
“Ku qenkërkam unë?!
Në vendin tim 
s’jam brohoritur kurrë.


* 27)PËRROI DHE LUMI*
Përroi ujëshkumëzuar
 tatëpjetë u lëshua. 
Përfundoi drejt në lumë.
Syndërsy kuvendin zunë…

“Je ì tmerrshëm, - lumi tha.
Shumëzon e tremb gjithçka. 
Frikëson ti çdo gjallesë.

Shtoi përroi: “Jam me besë.
Atë ç’kam, e them açik, 
ndaj më ruhet, kush ndjen frikë.

“Qetësia jote, lumë,
 gjallesat ì vë në gjumë.
Të  futen  me patëkeq.
Kë merr ti… kushedi ç’heq!

Fët-e-fët ì zhduk pa gjurmë.
A s’je mëkatar, o lumë?


* 28)DUKE PARË RETË*
Duke parë retë që bridhnin në qiell,
Duke mos përfillur babaxhanin diell, 

Gjallesat e pyllit mendjen bënë top:
“Ujë për në verë do të kemi plot.”

Nuk ì ndreqen pellgjet, s’pastruan kanale. 
Me kënga vrisnin kohëm, me fgosti e valle.

Dërgoi zë thëllëza, tek rrinte mbi shlrepa:
“Lëvizni, moj, vendit! Retë janë shterpa.


* 29)OREKSI Ì DHELPRËS*
Vuri kujen dhelpra.
U mblodh soji ì saj. 
“Ç’pate? – ì tha motra
“Ç’ke? – ì tha vëllai.

“Korba, m’u tha zorra;
 m’u hollua mesi!
Sa ha dy-tre pula.
Më pritet oreksi…!


*        30)NJË LIBËR*
Një libër dhe aq 
në raftin e gjerë,
zuri vend paq 
mes librash të tjerë. 

Nhriti libri tonin:
“Sa peshoj mbi tokë?
Ja, pra, e shikoni,
 kë kam miq e shokë!


*          31)NJËSOJ?!*
Një parmendë (me një plor),
 hapì fjalë me një traktor.
Dhe ì thosh:

“Me sa shoh, me dsa kuptoj,
 unë e ti lërojmë njësoj.”

Hop traktori:

“Ose unë, o ti, moj xhan,
 s’do t’ì kemi sytë tamam…


*           32)DY QENTË*
Dy qenër shtëpie
Një natë u takuan. 
Për dertet e tyre 
folën shtruar-shtruar. 

“Detyran, - tha Xhufi- 
e kryej me zell.
Nuk bredh asgjëkundi, 
siç zotrote del.

“S’kam faj, - Xheku tha.
Kam më se një vit;
Sa filloj “ham-ham!”,
 më vërsulen: “Tyt!”


*              33)REPORTAZH Ì PAFILLUAR*
E panë një ditë vere iriqin në plazh.
U sulën një tufë rosash , t’ì bënin reportazh.

Dhe prisnin iriqin, të zhytej në ujë. 
Të hiqtegëzofgjëmbaçin… Sa do bënte bujë!

… E prit… e hiç. Më pas ì dhanë karar:
“Fanatik tërë jetën, mbete, mor qyqar!”

“Prisni, - tha iriqi, - këtu s’erdha vetë.
Pas shiut të djeshëm më sollën rrëketë.”


*34)GOSTIA*
U shtruan në një gosti 
insektet krahëlehtë.
Në fund, si për habi, 
u thirr vetëm një bletë.

Zhurmonte krejt trapeza 
nga hymnet e lëvdatat 
për arëzat trupverdha,
për grenzat thumbgjata.

Dhe shihte bleta, shihte, 
strukur në një skaj:
Gostinë plot me shije 
me mjaltin-ar të saj!

*
     35)VETËKËNAQËSI*
Mbi një fletëz gruri 
ra një pikëz uji.
Ara u llastua:
“Sa shi ra mbi mua!”


*        36)NJË LLOJ MESATARI*
Flladitej lejleku lart, majë një peme.
Cinxamiu cinxo – teposhtë mik ferre.

Trumcajk fluturaku zuri vend në mes.
Nëpër cixërima cicërin serbes:

“Nuk zbres as më poshtë, s’ngjitem as më lart.
Mes degësh rri fort. Këtu ndiej rehat…”


*37)HISTORIA E PALLMËS SË GOMARIT*
Iu drejtuan gomarit qëmoti:
“S’mbeti gomaricë në dynja!”
Dhe vuri kujen veshgjati:
“Ai-aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ai-aaaa!

Ndërhyri mes kujes një pulë:
Ì dha qaramanit një letër me vulë.
Manej ì kukuriti në vesh:
“Moos qaj, mosulëri;
Kambetur një gomaricë për ty!

Hej, sa u gëzua veshgjati!
Dhe pallmën delirante me tej e zgjati,
 duke kaluar në vetëkënaqësi 
me kolpot pallmore: “Aiii-aiii-iii-iii!...


* 38)ANKESË*
Udha zhavorrishte 
ankohej pa cak:
“Trupin ma drobitën
 Këpucët… rrak-shtrak!

Këpucët e ngrëna
 folën plot habi:
“Ty të sjellim plagë,
 apo neve ti?!”

*       39)DIALOG UJRASH*
Pellgu 
poshtë një shelgu
Një burimi ì bëzajti
                 sipër te bregu:

“E she, tek unë vinë mysafirë!
Bretkosa, gafore, 
Larva e krimba 
Lloje-lloje…

Buzëpastri burim 
ligjëroi me gurgullimë:
“Unë njoh 
             mysafir                    
                    vetëm
                          njerinë.


*  40)DIÇKA LA PA THËNË*
Kaau (tek po ì perëndonte syri)
Bujkut ì tha një ditë prilli:


“Çudi!
Tani s’po më haet as trifili!
Mos më janë tharë
                              zorrët
                                    nga dimri?

Ì punës, besa, kam qenë!
Por…

(Diçka la pa thënë 
dhe ra përmbi parmendë…)


*  41)KRITIZERI*
Është një iriq.
Nuk pyet 
Ç’janë të mirë, 
ç’janë të ligj.

E rrokulliset 
Hop-hop.
Mbi një mollë 
A mbi një zog.

Rokulliset…
Aspak nuk vë merak; 
ç’plagëc plot dhimbje
 të pafajshmve u hap…


*42)SHKARKIMI Ì FAJIT*
Sa herë që ish dehur, 
Sa herë hepohej,
Nje tip ì tejnxehur 
me duart hakërrohej:

“Kaq herë u kam thënë; 
pa leje nga unë, 
drejt pijesh alkoolike
 mos u zgjatni kurrë!”


*  43)DERR ËNDËRRIMTARI*
Kërkoi derri ta zgjidhnin kryetar.
Në një korie. U ça dhe u nda…

Se sa ì madh do të ishte qari
e dinte vetëm derr ëndërrimtari…

E pyetën: “Gjer tani ç,bëje në korie?
Shullepsesh në diell, duke bërë hije.
Nuk të zgjedhim dot, derr, për kryetar.
Rri më mirë siç je, se na bën zarar!


*  44)HAJDUTI DHE HËNA*
Mbrëmë, hënëz, ç’na gatove?
Me hajdutin bëre plan…
Deshe vet’ a u  rekrutove?!
Hodhe dritë mbi bostan.

Sa e mbushi thesin plot, 
ti e ndriçove serbes. 
Kur doli roja në qoshk,
ti u fshehe midis resh.

Jo, nuk e prisnim aspak;
 Të na bije në ujdi
 me një vjedhës lepurak 
të ndjekur nga dhjetra sy…


*45)DY FUÇITË*
Në mesnatë
Në qetësi.
Keq u pleksën 
dy fuçi…

Sehirxhinjtë,
 çoroditur,
 ndiqnin zënkën 
krejt habitur.

Një fuçi
 që s’fliste dot, 
Me vaj ishte 
Plotpërplot.

Tjetra 
me gojën kamare 
qe teneqe
 pa gjë fare.

* 46)DHUNITA DHE VESI*
Bukuria, trimëria 
nevojë nuk kanë për furça.
As për pispillosje 
dhe as për reklamë.
Hapur dalin açik
Në çdo sheshmejdan…

Shëmtia e shpirtit,
Frika e ligësia 
maskohen 
e zhyten në lojëra.
Të mos njihen, 
fshihen nën petka
 veshin   parruke
 e lyhen me bojra.

Dhuntia dhe vesi
nuk mundet të rrinë tok.
S’mundet të rrinë
 as përbri 
kurrsesi.


*  47)PAS KËSHILLËS*
Shkoi tek ari putërmadhi.
U qa dhe u ankua gomari.

Foli e foli, duke u mbllaçitur:
- Filan gomar më ka bezdisur.

Duke folur po ì nxinte nuri:
- Imzot më mban lidhur për huri.

Gomari ngacmues vicklat s’mbante dot.
Lëshuar kullste e hidhej hop-hop.

“Dëgjoni, - tha putërmadhi ari- 
Mos arrini në vetëgjyqësi!

Ndonëse këshulla syndërsy u dha,
Vendi përreth me gjak seç u la…


*48)TOPI POLITIK*
Shaj të shajmë, hidh e prit.
Fryu-shfryu ditë për ditë
Eh, ky topi
Politik…!

E bredh fushën cep më cep.
Një godet e tjetri pret. 
Rrallë, rrallë 
shkon në rrjetë…

Rehat s’gjen; nuk e mban vendi.
Penallti…Goditje këndi…
Ndizet sherr 
Merr “zjarr” Kuvendi…

E tha mirë një njëherë:
“Po këta idiot’ trajnerë, 
ç’ì ndërsejnë
 për një top?
Pse s’u japin 
një për kokë?!


* 49)RRËKEZA*
Rrëkeza  ujit
U end sa u end.
Mbi udhë e nën udhë
Dot nuk zuri vend.

Thoshte: “S’më mban vendi.
Thirrte; ‘S’më mban mali.
Iu përplas një shkëmbi.
Vrullin seç e ndali.

Por nga ana tjetër
Shkëmbi qenkish thikë.
Mija tatëpjetë
Rrëshqiti me frikë.

Tepër e trishtuar,
Tek po zbriste zvarrë; 
Shpejt u pikëzua.
Thirri: “Jam UJVARË!”
Kaloj Eldoradon,
MBI Viktorian jam.
Kushdo e kupton, 
ç’lasrtësi që kam.
Kërkoj me plot gojën
 të quhem Ujvarë.
Më takon në botë
mua vendi ì parë. 

Gjithë kataraktet 
plot ujë e ylberë
Përdridhnin mustaqet
Shkumë duke nxjerrë.

Rëkeza e shpatit
 u gradua vet’.
Bërë si bisht kali, 
tha me zë të zbeht’:

“Në hartën e botës
 më shënoni mua!
Dhe… (por më kot)
Ishte avulluar…





*        50)TRYEZA E RRUMBULLAKTË*
                   (Kuvendi ì furçave)
Që të ndreqej puna,
T’shkonte çdo gjë saktë,
Frrap na thirrën furçat 
Tryez’ të rrumbullaktë.

Rreth e rreth tryezës – 
të gjitha barabar. 
Një furçë qimezezë 
zgjodhën për të parë.

Kush u mblodhën, vallë, 
në atë tryezë?
Ca me “kryq” në ballë
 dhe ca të hilesë…

Disa fshijnë teshat 
e disa këpucët.
Ca tëpkën si fshesa, 
ca si liliputët.

Njëra për të rruar
 faqet përkëdhel.
Dhe për t’pikturuar – 
ca furça – penel.

Për të kruar ca 
pllakat, dyshemetë
Ndonjë bishtin naa:
 vetëm për tapetë.

Dhe ca gjembiriqër
Edhe qimebuta…
Pra, Kuvendi nisi.
Sikur plasi lufta…

Njëra mburrte veten:
- Unë jam e sojme.
Tjetra me të qeshte:
- Uj, moj, nga na dole!?”

Pa filloi kërleshja.
Keq u pleksën qimet..
U harrua mbledhja.
Plasën kërcëllimet.

U hodh kryetari:
- A do bëjmë ligje?
S’erdhëm për të ndarë 
frone e çifligje.

Me ç’po broçkullisni 
ka veç katrahurë.
Veten telendisni.
Shtet nuk bëhet kurrë.

Një furçë e padukshme
Kish bërë kërkesë:
Mes furçave të dukshme
të kish dhe ajo pjesë…

Gjithë drejtësia 
u fut ne telash.
Mos, vallë, prapësia
pëlciste më pas?

Shpejt e mori “viston” 
e padukshmja furçë.
Siç e kishte guston, 
në Kuvend u fut.

- Cila je, s’të shohim? – 
pyetën në një zë 
Tri furça që donin 
t’ishin mbi çdo gjë.

Një zë u dëgjua.
Ì ëmbël, ì butë.
Salla u hutua, 
Zhurma u këput.

- Se kush qenkam unë. 
të gjithë e dini…
Ju më keni pullë
kudo që të jni…

S’flas për procedurë; 
Me ju kam replikë.
Kë furços më shumë,
merr frenat pa frikë.

U tundën, u shkundën
 gjithë furçëria…
Disa qimet shkulën.
Krisi zallahia.

Ca e kishin qejf.
U shkonte për shtat.
Të tjerat tërë mllef
U mbushën inat…

U ngjit në podium
 një furç’ arkeologësh:
- Mos u mbani shum’ 
si ì mbyturi pas flokësh!”

Këtë zë tam-tam
Unë e njoh me rrënjë.
Të lyen e të lan; 
Kë s’do, e bën kërmë…

Kryetari shkundet.
Thekson fjalëpakë:
- Furça e padukshme
 emrin  e ka LAJKË.
Siç tha parafolsja,
S’i duhet besuar.
Ndryshe na ha mortja; 
Ligj pa miratuar…

*(Botuar si vëllim më vete me të njëjtin titull nga shoqata “ÇAJUPI”
Red. – Dr. Vasil BICI (filolog)
Faqe : 90
Gjirokastër: 1999)*

----------


## elsaa

Ferit Lamaj 

                  Kanarina 

*Bukuroshja kanarine 
ne kafaz rri e trishtuar ,
sheh nje ujk qe ulerin ...
ulerin si i terbuar ...

Ahh moj bote ..bote e prapshte 
ke mbyll brenda dhe  ke len jashte .*

              Kravata 

*Ai burre ka shkalluar 
e lidh gruan kembe e duar .
Por kravaten burre ziu 
se lidh vet ja lidh komshiu .
*

                  Ujku 

*Ujku killer i vertete ..
i ka vrare nja 7-8 vete 
Nje dite ujku veten vrau 
me nje pushke pau pau .

Ja pret dhelpra : s´eshte i marre 
kushedi se sa ka marre ...*

----------


## elsaa

Jani Duri

         Macoku

*Nje macok nje narkoman 
merr cdo dite mariuane .
Mjau mjau ne spital 
analizat si kane dale?
I thot mjekut ky macok 
-O doktor mos kam ndopak sipadashur droge ne gjak 
ja kthen mjeku: - Ti macok ke mjerisht pak gjak ne droge.*


      Avokati 

*Ne nje avokature hyri nje burre 
qe donte te ndahej nga gruaja e pare .
C´fare - i tha avokati te cilit i qahej 
A nuk ishe ti qe me cmende 
duke me thene qe gatuante si plaka tende 
prandaj e doje , tani c´te hipi 
Nje fjale goje:- tha i pacipi 
kam hall se dua nje tjeter grua 
jo per gatim , por qe te dije edhe te pije si plaku im .*


                    Pyka 

*Kjo pune me sa duket na ishte keshtu ....
Na ishte nje pyke qe cante nje dru 
na ish dhe varreja qe i binte ne koke 
por trungu nuk cahej , kjo ishte e kote 
Ka thirrur kjo pyka sa eshte alarmuar
ka pare sa thelle sa brenda ka shkuar
-Po mjaft o varre , kam frike u cmenda
keshtu si shtyn ti ,rrezik mbetem brenda.
Pushoi varreja e la per pak dhunen 
Psheretiu trungu se e dinte punen .
- Po mua pse te dy me dhunuat 
e fundi i fundit cfare gjeje fituat?
E humbet me kot kte alamet pyke 
se une kaq fort e kam kapur per gryke
sa se leshoj per qamet
dhe presion te me beni te me jepni ryshfet.
Kjo pyke do te dale kur te kalbem une
at´her kjo juve s´ju hyn me ne pune .
Se burgu ku e futet e rraset ju vete
ka nje te mire , por ka nje te mete
Ke futni ne burg e beni hero 
dhe fajin ja lini nje trungu cfaredo 
Pastaj me kot beni sikur e shpetoni 
sepse lani duart dhe shpejt e harroni ...*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Jani Duri, Elsa :shkelje syri: , korigjoje.

----------


## Jorgo Telo

> _Fabula nga Ferrit Lamaj_ 
> 
> *Nepotizem*
> 
> Eshte pare s’eshte pare
> Vune minister nje gomar
> 
> Gjindja tha: Goxha minister
> Me samar e me kapister
> ...


*      Opinione te shpejta nga Jorgo Telo per fabulat e z. Ferit LAMAJ: 
     Prej vitesh kam lexuar ne vijueshmeri botimet e ketij autori te mirenjohur vecanerisht ne gjinine e fabules. Se pari kam konstatuar dhe vijoj ta kem kete mendim se fabulisti famoz eshte bere pike referimi e frymezimi per te tjere fabuliste tepelenas (miq te mi), duke nisur me Izet Cullin, Kastriot Haderin e me radhe... Eshte kuptimplote fakti i kesaj pelqese e pikerisht stili i zhdervjellte e kumbues i vargut, larushia e temave, qe rrjedhin nga njohja e realitetit shqiptar dhe e shpirtit njerezor gjer ne honestrat me te padukshme... Gjithashtu ne nivelin e larte artistik e tematiken e pasur te krejt fabulave te Feritit ndikon thellesia e fantazise dhe njohja e mire e artit te fjales.        
     Padyshim ndikon (sipas mendimit tim) pervoja shumevjecare e angazhimit te tij ne shtypin e dikurshem e bashkekohes deri  te entet botuese...
        Pa metuar per te hyre ne analitike konkrete poezish, falenderoj fabulistin per kenaqesine qe i krijon lexuesit e, sic mund ta shihni pak me poshte ne kete faqe jam perpjekur dhe une t'u krijoj lexuesve dashamires ndonjefare ndjesie...
                Pershendetje, zoti Ferit! Te paste begati pena e shkathet ne vazhdimesi te pamate!
               Me respekt per mendjen cilesore, 
 Jorgo S. Telo
                                GJIROKASTER
                                E-mail: www.jorgo.telo@gmail.com
                                Mobil: 0692430034
                                Fiks: 08467338*

----------

